# Finally got my ProPress



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Just won an E-bay auction for an almost brand new looking RP210 with ½-1¼ jaws, case, manual, and lithium ion batteries for $950. Haven't been this stoked in a while. Can't wait to get it delivered!


----------



## r williams (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow that's great price for that. I love using pro press. Nibco press systems has a good one that we are using on a job now.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

cool, you will like it


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Did it come with any solder and flux ??? Lol. Lmao. ??? We lost another to the pp


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

I say if it make life easier, then I like it.

Sweating is for fat guys. Just press it


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Did it come with any solder and flux ??? Lol. Lmao. ??? We lost another to the pp


I was so fed up trying to get water out of lines, getting all those lovely little cuts packing bread and getting flux on everything in cold, water filled meter pits. I sat sat back on my heels and said there's an easier quicker way and my cheap A** needs to come off a few dollars. Gotta hold on to the torch and solder for those fun lowboy water heaters and hard to get to stuff. Check that, that's what PEX is for. Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Drumma Plumma said:


> I say if it make life easier, then I like it.
> 
> Sweating is for fat guys. Just press it


Fat guys ?? Press is for wussys. I weigh 155 I'm more on the skinny side. 

Really can't bid comm jobs around here with press ud never win any bids 

Iv pressed at another outfit and trust me Thers been days I'd kill to have a press but we don't and I use old school tricks to get it done. 
I've said before and now again press takes away some of the skill in the trade. Any body can solder 1" but not 4" or 5". But now any idiot can press whatever size 

I wish we had a press for the few times I need it 
Ud be surprised how many guys don't even have a torch on the truck anymore and are to dependent on the press. 

Good buy. And smart to keep the torch too
Just busting ur balls a bit. 
Lets not get into the debate of press or no press and hyjack his thread ... I was just letting him know why I made the wise crack!!!


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Consider your own balls busted 


Sorry, can't help poking the bear now and again.

Press is being used for commercial more and more here in Chicago.

Hacks can't afford propress


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I totally agree. Some of those large veiga fittings are outrageously priced. Unless you just cannot soldier ( hospitals) I understand how it would be hard to stay competitive.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Drumma Plumma said:


> Consider your own balls busted
> 
> Sorry, can't help poking the bear now and again.
> 
> ...


Hacks can't afford 100' of 4" type L and 20 tees and 5 90s. Propress or sweat and that's great that pp has moved in to the comm market ther but not here. Plus I'd rather have more labor on a job and less in parts. That's more money in my pocket and less in the supply house


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Hacks can't afford 100' of 4" type L and 20 tees and 5 90s. Propress or sweat and that's great that pp has moved in to the comm market ther but not here. Plus I'd rather have more labor on a job and less in parts. That's more money in my pocket and less in the supply house


New construction is one thing. Service is another


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Def for sure. Wich do you do ?? And like I said I'd love to have pp in my truck


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

I do both service and some new construction light commercial and residential remodel. I'm a one man shop and I bid jobs about the same whether I sweat or press. They are paying for my knowledge and quality install. Connecting the pipe is only about 1/4 of the labor for my jobs. Most is layout and proper support/hangers/bracing.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

True on the layout. Tell my boss that. He forgets what it's like to be in the field and thinks you just throw up some strut and clamps rack it and move on. Lol forgetting the prep work it takes to find and good run and be out of the way of other trades installs and make it look good plumb and straight


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> True on the layout. Tell my boss that. He forgets what it's like to be in the field and thinks you just throw up some strut and clamps rack it and move on. Lol forgetting the prep work it takes to find and good run and be out of the way of other trades installs and make it look good plumb and straight


I agree whole heartedly. In the remodel game it is even more difficult as the architect usually has no idea what or where anything "existing" is located for any trade.


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Fat guys ?? Press is for wussys. I weigh 155 I'm more on the skinny side.
> 
> Really can't bid comm jobs around here with press ud never win any bids
> 
> ...


To Late TX > it show down at the OK corral :2guns::cowboy:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yep. Wc and showers rite over two I beams that run all the way down the structure on both sides of the chase Pans are ordered too. Gonna se if they will let use remove part of the steel. Dorms been remodeled twice already and only the end cap rooms line up like this.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> To Late TX > it show down at the OK corral :2guns::cowboy:


And tex takes the first shot!!!boom!!!


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll bring my (press) gun to that fight

You can bring your torch

Just kidding


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

We do aton of remodeling here. It was tough to figure a way to drill for anchors when theres only 12" between the duct and ceiling wirh a bosch bulldog drill....

That was a hell of a good deal OP and though i did my first pro press a few weeks ago i was so thankfull to have it. When you're told at 3:30 they need you to go to another job to take out a water heater and put another one in I'm not interested in spending more time cleaning fluxing and soldering. I wanna get in and get out. 

I do still enjoy soldering however.....


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> And tex takes the first shot!!!boom!!!












Bang!! Bang


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

JWBII said:


> We do aton of remodeling here. It was tough to figure a way to drill for anchors when theres only 12" between the duct and ceiling wirh a bosch bulldog drill....
> 
> That was a hell of a good deal OP and though i did my first pro press a few weeks ago i was so thankfull to have it. When you're told at 3:30 they need you to go to another job to take out a water heater and put another one in I'm not interested in spending more time cleaning fluxing and soldering. I wanna get in and get out.
> 
> I do still enjoy soldering however.....


Sounds like you need the Bosch sds plus right angle attachment. Part #1618580000 $168 on eBay


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

Plumberman911 said:


> Bang!! Bang


Roll Tide


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

bet you wasn't expecting that :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> Bang!! Bang


I just puked all on my fone. Yuck. Lol


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Drumma Plumma said:


> Sounds like you need the Bosch sds plus right angle attachment. Part #1618580000 $168 on eBay


I'll pass that along to the company, I'm not paying for it lol


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

JWBII said:


> I'll pass that along to the company, I'm not paying for it lol


FYI it only works on specific models. Not universal


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> bet you wasn't expecting that :laughing:


Hell iv been waiting !!! 
Ready If you could scroll down ud see 52 players are from TEXAS!! lol. Lol burn!!!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

......,


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Sorry my friend I think I only have 9 or 10 fingers to count with.:wallbash:


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> More txs boys on OU the ther are Okies.


Don't forget the one kid from IL!


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

You may of won the battle but you haven't won the war. I'll be back!! lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I read wrong. They double the numbers. First and second string so less then half but still a lot. Some people call OU. The UT of okie land Just bustin ur chops. Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> You may of won the battle but you haven't won the war. I'll be back!! lol


I'm ready. At least 75% UT are from here. Lol.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Drumma Plumma said:


> Roll Tide


That's bama. Ain't it. Ur in il tho. Wtf ??? U from Bama???


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> That's bama. Ain't it. Ur in il tho. Wtf ??? U from Bama???


My cousin went there. I don't get too hung up on college Fb though. Da Bearz


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Me ether. Just a state pride thing. 


Ok ditka. Lol. Go eagles!!!


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Me ether. Just a state pride thing.
> 
> Ok ditka. Lol. Go eagles!!!


In IL we are actually ashamed of our college football teams


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ouch. Not here. With tech ut and a&m. It's big time. From youth ball to mid high. High school. It's all about football. And I was about 120lbs 5'6" when I graduated high school from a 5A school. That's mean a big school. Needles to say I ran track and cross country. Lol. No glory for me. Boo hoo !!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Go eagles!!!


In west Philadelphia, born and raised, on the playground where I spent most of my days...

:jester:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

My dads from Philly. Went to Abington high. And lived on church road I've been a few times. All the family is gone. I love a chees stake. U can get that here. And we get tastycakes shipped down by the case


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

U666A said:


> In west Philadelphia, born and raised, on the playground where I spent most of my days...
> 
> :jester:


Is that a line from a movie or song ???


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Is that a line from a movie or song ???


Fresh prince


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Burn on me. I should have known that !!! I knew ua wasn't from Philly. This chantix has me up to late. Havent gone to sleep till 3:00 am for the past 3 nights. And up around 8.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Wow Tex, I haven't laughed that hard since I don't even remember when! :laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Up urs a hole. Lol. Punk. I need sleep and nicotine Glad u had a good laugh. Always at my expense. Lol boo hoo


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Up urs a hole. Lol. Punk. I need sleep and nicotine Glad u had a good laugh. Always at my expense. Lol boo hoo


All in fun my friend! :thumbup:

Don't worry, I'm not laughing with you, I'm laughing at you!
:jester:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I know bro. As long as ur laughing !!!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Press and Vic are pretty much all that's used round these parts above 2". Unless its med gas it's pressed.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Anyone know the cheapest place to purchase propress fittings? Wolverine?


----------



## plumber4578 (Jan 17, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I'd rather have more labor on a job and less in parts. That's more money in my pocket and less in the supply house


 

Good thinking!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Drumma Plumma said:


> In IL we are actually ashamed of our college football teams


and our governor's mansion to prison program


----------

